# Kitty



## Funky (Sep 26, 2006)

Im not trying to win any awards with this one but its just funny.
This is my cat wanting water
YINGYANG!!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 26, 2006)

What do you feed that cat?????   Wow!!!!  Very cute!!!!


----------



## Funky (Sep 26, 2006)

LOL!!!......Umm yea shes kinda fat but shes what your seeing is mostly fur.............you made my day saying that though.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2006)

So that's your cat's way of communicating? Yes, it is funny, indeed. 
But wouldn`t you reckon these pics should be in the Snapshots gallery?


----------



## Funky (Sep 27, 2006)

ooooo your right...sorry


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2006)

Is the cat sitting in water?? lol, it's very funny anyway!

Rob


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 27, 2006)

I absolutely love animals. They have such wonderful personalities. And your's is no exception. The dog is cute too.


----------

